# Glock has the best marketing



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

"The only reason Glock is so popular is b/c they are cheap, they have great marketing and the best after market accessories." 

I am always amused when I see this statement made by those who are somehow trying to prove that Glocks really suck. I was watching a video some clowns made where they were submerging pistols under water and shooting them, etc., citing that the P226 (a pistol I love) is the Glock slayer. Both pistols faltered in this test, yet somehow the P226 came out being the Glock slayer. LOL

Of course the ensuing conversations blew up, as you can imagine, and the statement above makes it way in by some fool who thinks he is being objective...another laughable attempt. What is it that these clowns do not get as if cheap cost and marketing will keep professionals and serious CCs buying the product? I guess Glock saw all the after market accessories that were available for their guns, so they needed to make so many to fill all the holsters and lights that were being made for Glocks. 


"People are buying fewer Glocks than five years ago, and even fewer than ten years ago." 

OK, seriously? There are a number of striker fire pistols on the market today as the result of Glock's success. Many of these are fine offerings and certainly fill gaps where the Glock simply did not get to for one reason or another. I know for a fact that a lot of folks who wanted to buy a striker fire gun, but did not want a "Glock" bought the M&P as soon as it came out. I know people who carried Glocks who now won't carry one b/c they like another striker fire offering better. All these things are true! But it seems to me that every time I go into my LGS or the range I see someone either buy a Glock or shooting them. It seems nearly every shooting instructor I see either in person or in a video uses a Glock. But, with all the new and better striker fire pistols available, I guess Glock just needs to shut the doors and retire, but wait!!! 

Just two years ago, the British Army purchased 25,000 Glock 17 Gen4s to replace their aging BHP. In February of this year the MARSOC officially approved the Glock 19 for use citing the troops prefer it to the Colt. The Army Delta Force have used a Glock for years, but most recently transitioned to the 9mm (19, 17 and 34) instead of the .40. DEVGRU (SEAL Team Six) uses the Glock as does the USAFSOC, along with countless other militaries and police departments around the world, yet we are expected to believe that Glock isn't selling as much today, and that the only reason these professionals are using Glocks is b/c they are cheap, the marketing is better, and they have the most after market accessories. Granted, there are a lot of really great striker fire polymer pistols on the market, and I like most if not all of them, but I have to say I find it humorous to see the haters try feverishly to prove Glocks really suck and are losing to new and better designs. 

The truth is that since Glock hit the scene, all the major manufacturers were trying to convince buyers that the plastic striker fire gun was junk and would never stand the test of time. Dyed in the wool steel gun guys scoffed and turned their noses up at the silly little watergun, laughing them to scorn (I was one of these btw). Meanwhile, Glock was steadily going about proving them all wrong. Now, some 30 years later, all of them are producing plastic striker fire guns and comparing themselves to the Glock, but yeah...the only reason all these professionals use the Glock is b/c they are cheap and Glock has great marketing and accessories.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

Lol


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:
If cost were the deciding factor, why aren't they all arming themselves with Taurus or Kel Tec? Great post by the way. At one time I swore I'd never buy a Glock, ugliest damn pistol on the planet, after owning and shooting them I've seen the light. I kind of do like the looks of them now.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Excellent point! I was the same way...until I actually used one. Now I actually prefer them.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Glocks are overrated...............


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Glocks are overrated...............


Right, but they shoot well and have their community and market. It must be something on a Glock that people like regardless of their shortcomings, - or because of it?


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Glocks are overrated...............


Not they're not...........................if that were true, no one else would be chasing them.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Cait43:


> Glocks are overrated...............


It's not that they're overrated. It's just that so many people that own them are satisfied with them and would trust their lives with them. Credit is where credit is due. They do work, and they do work well.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

desertman said:


> Cait43:
> 
> It's not that they're overrated. It's just that so many people that own them are satisfied with them and would trust their lives with them. They do work, and they do work well.


Not to mention, as stated, every major manufacturer produces a polymer striker fire pistol now (after scoffing it) b/c of the success Glock has had. I mean, after 30 years of not just success, but raging success with what is still the simplest design offered, the last thing Glocks are is overrated. If anything, they are underrated. Granted they are not for everyone, but anyone who carries a polymer striker fire pistol can thank Glock for it.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Right, but they shoot well and have their community and market. It must be something on a Glock that people like regardless of their shortcomings, - or because of it?


PT, if there wasn't something to the Glock, rest assured, HK, Sig and S&W would not be producing new, innovative striker fire guns. The only thing is...the innovation hit the market 33 years ago, and they are still trying to catch Glock. Overrated? LOL!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> PT, if there wasn't something to the Glock, rest assured, HK, Sig and S&W would not be producing new, innovative striker fire guns.


Absolutely! Striker fired pistols have been around for some time usually small .25 or .32 caliber semi auto's. Glock took it to a whole new level, the foundation for which all others have followed.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Welll in my book they are overrated with many people.
having a gun talk and talking about a good reliable gun, sooner or later, I bet sooner, the name Glock comes into play.
It's like Volkswagen Golf. The Motor-press said what isn't there can't break. Right?

But the strength of Glock in my opinion is, that Glock build a Glock. Period. No one have to ask what gun you will have whatever Caliber you chose. With a Glock you just have a Glock. 
Regardless of caliber or size, a Glock looks, works, field strips, hoilds and shoot absolutely the same, and often you have to go close to check the number to know what gun it is. It not only looks the same, it is absolutely the same.
That can be good but also bad. 

But one is for sure, how many guns from the same and the same U gonna buy? How many 9, 40 and 45 do you buy from the same and the same again until you look over the fence? I mean I start do really worry if someone starts to buy 3 or more from the same. My Grandpa said if I starting to repeat myself to often, tell my doctor. 

There are just a limited amount of people that buy a new gun. It's a limited amount of people that don't own a Glock already and since they have not brought out anything new, there is no reason to buy again a gun that I already have..
With Glock you know what you got. No matter what size, regardless the Caliber what you get with a new gun will be the same old same old that you already since 10 years have in the house.

It is true, because of that the sales going down, but what a accomplishment for the hired commercial company that makes the advertising for the Glock product, to let the people forget that they already have a Glock or 5 in the safe and make them buying the same all over again and now even a new 43 from the same old. That can't be bought with money alone. 

That is the true accomplishment of the Glockmeister Waffenfabrik.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

PT111Pro said:


> Welll in my book they are overrated with many people.


That would be for one of two reasons. One, the simply do not know about Glocks. Two, they know about Glocks, but have never actually used one. Either way, if they are denigrating the Glock, it speaks to their lack of knowledge, not Glock's lack of value. I used to be one of those folks who said Glocks are overrated, Glocks suck, Glocks are...but when I actually gave Glock a serious look, and I don't mean holding one or shooting it once at the range, I began to understand. With a Glock, you have confidence, and that is worth everything when you carry a gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro:
I don't have the same type of guns. I have a wide variety of different makes of guns with all different types of actions. No reason to buy them other than I liked them. I've carried them all, shot them all, worked on them all, I still have them. Out of all the ones I have, I choose to carry the Glock for EDC. Why? Because it works, all the time, I can rely on it. Yeah, Glock builds a Glock. What else should they build? It's a proven design that withstood the test of time. If you want something other than a Glock there are plenty of others to choose from. Springfield, Sig, Kahr, HK, FN, S&W, Colt, Ruger etc. all make fine weapons. There's a gun out there for just about anybody. For those that are limited to just one gun; Wouldn't they be better off buying one that their life may depend on? There are people reading these forums looking to purchase their first gun. Since many of us have the experience of owning many different types we can offer an unbiased opinion of what we carry and why. Kind of a consumer reports on guns. Except we don't get paid and are more than willing to share our experiences. For many of us the Glock pistol rises to the top of the list. Most of the nations law enforcement agencies can't be wrong either. Their chances of having to use a weapon is far greater than ours.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> That would be for one of two reasons. One, the simply do not know about Glocks. Two, they know about Glocks, but have never actually used one. Either way, if they are denigrating the Glock, it speaks to their lack of knowledge, not Glock's lack of value. I used to be one of those folks who said Glocks are overrated, Glocks suck, Glocks are...but when I actually gave Glock a serious look, and I don't mean holding one or shooting it once at the range, I began to understand. With a Glock, you have confidence, and that is worth everything when you carry a gun.


You said it brother! Sometimes it's hard to get things across. I felt the same way about the internet at one time. My father was really into it when it was in it's infancy. I could never see the purpose for it. Man, times have changed! I still enjoy my antique cars though.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

"PT111Pro:
I don't have the same type of guns. I have a wide variety of different makes of guns with all different types of actions. No reason to buy them other than I liked them. I've carried them all, shot them all, worked on them all, I still have them. Out of all the ones I have, I choose to carry the Glock for EDC. Why? Because it works, all the time, I can rely on it. Yeah, Glock builds a Glock. What else should they build? It's a proven design that withstood the test of time. If you want something other than a Glock there are plenty of others to choose from. Springfield, Sig, Kahr, HK, FN, S&W, Colt, Ruger etc. all make fine weapons. There's a gun out there for just about anybody. For those that are limited to just one gun; Wouldn't they be better off buying one that their life may depend on? There are people reading these forums looking to purchase their first gun. Since many of us have the experience of owning many different types we can offer an unbiased opinion of what we carry and why. Kind of a consumer reports on guns. Except we don't get paid and are more than willing to share our experiences. For many of us the Glock pistol rises to the top of the list. Most of the nations law enforcement agencies can't be wrong either. Their chances of having to use a weapon is far greater than ours."

Excellent point! ^^^

I too have owned many, many different types of guns over the last 30 years from revolvers to semi-autos to single shot handguns. I've owned and/or operated Glocks, Sigs, HKs, FNs, BHP, Springfields, CZs, Steyr, Kimbers, Colts, Berettas, S&Ws, Rugers, Bryco, Davis, Rossi, Taurus, and altough I really like a lot of these, I have narrowed my have to have list down to the ones I own now. A Glock 19 Gen4 for EDC/GP, a Sig P226 made in W Germany in 1987 (a damn fine pistol), the S&W Shield 9, and the Glock 42. I also have an old Colt Det. Special 38 that was my grandfather's gun, but it's a keepsake. I don't use it anymore. I choose to carry the Glock 19 even over other Glock models b/c I've come to the conclusion, after testing many of them, that it is the best all around GP gun anyone can own. 

The Glock 19 is big enough to be a service duty pistol, yet small enough to conceal very easily and comfortably. It packs 15 rounds of 9mm, a proven round for all your defensive needs in most cases. It has the smallest profile of any pistol in its class with an extremely low bore axis, and it is sleek with only one little tab on the side that is bulk/snag free. It happens to fit my hands perfectly to the point that it almost disappears when I'm fully extended, and finally, it just simply works every time I pull that trigger. With over 1200 rounds through it in under two months, it has been flawless. I can't say that about every gun I've operated.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

desertman said:


> GCBHM:
> 
> You said it brother! Sometimes it's hard to get things across. I felt the same way about the internet at one time. My father was really into it when it was in it's infancy. I could never see the purpose for it. Man, times have changed! I still enjoy my antique cars though.


Anyone who doesn't enjoy a good antique car is a communist...come to think of it...even the communist can enjoy one! They're like a fine wine...they just get better with age.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

GCBHM:


> Anyone who doesn't enjoy a good antique car is a communist...come to think of it...even the communist can enjoy one! They're like a fine wine...they just get better with age.


You mean like Cuba? They've got a shit load of them down there. Only there it's out of necessity. They sure know how to keep 'em runnin'. So do I for that matter, I'm just glad mine are a hobby.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Yeah, Cuba is exactly what I was thinking. Though they stand to modernize now.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Glock's biggest problem going forward is going to be market saturation, including the increasingly stiff competition in striker-fired pistols from quality makers like S&W, HK, and even Ruger.

I believe that is the primary reason Glock has begun to pay more attention to the non-cop market, and started building pistols like the G41, G42 and G43. They will sell some of these to cops, but I think many more will go to non-cops for personal defense and (for the G41) certain types of competitive shooting.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I really don't think Glock is faltering in any way. That isn't to say that the others haven't produced great products, but the fact is Glock is so far ahead that it really isn't a competition. I think Glock can afford to play the field as they are. They don't need to be innovative or be concerned about saturation. I mean just two years ago the British purchased 25,000 Glocks to replace their issue sidearm, and in February this year the MARSOC approved the Glock 19 for carry to replace the CQBP. SOCOM has been buying Glocks for years, and with all the SPECOPS units using Glocks now, it isn't too far out there to think that Glock may just pick up the contract to replace the M9. It would be an extremely easy push to make. 

I think Glock is expanding little by little where it sees gaps and niche segments b/c it can truly afford to now b/c it has the striker fire market so covered that it really does not need to be concerned about the little segment all the others are in. Just last year Glock made conservatively $80M on the G42 alone! That's not including commercial and security/military sales of all their other products. Glock doesn't need to enter the single stack 9mm market, but it can afford to do so at its pace, not the clamoring market pace. Otherwise, I contend they would have produced one a long time ago.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

The Glock is often the topic of conversation at my favorite gun shop. People either love them or hate them. To me they are designed for ultimate dependability (function) with no regard for looks (butt ugly) and that's OK, as long as you don't have to look at it. lol


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Greybeard said:


> The Glock is often the topic of conversation at my favorite gun shop. People either love them or hate them. To me they are designed for ultimate dependability (function) with no regard for looks (butt ugly) and that's OK, as long as you don't have to look at it. lol


Yeah, I was a hater for a while, and it took me some time to get over that. However, once I did, I was in. I suspect that anyone who gives the Glock a genuine shot will become a fan as well. At least they will develop a healthy respect for the pistol.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

I had 12 Glocks, down to 6, nest show probably down to 4 the 23,27,35 and 19, I move to H&K and Sig Sauer, but the Glock is a solid reliable and mostly more affordable than some of the other brands, that and I wish the others had the same excellent finish as the Glocks


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

I've got nothing against Glocks. They're a proven commodity with a track record to back it up. My problem's with Gaston. His shady business dealings, the way he screwed over his family in favor of his "nurse." But mostly, it's his anti-gun stance. He's on record as saying only police and the military should be able to own his guns. Meanwhile, he's shoveling dump trucks full of money into his account from customers here in the U.S. Not to say I'll never own a Glock, but just now I'll muddle thru with my M&P's.


----------



## djr46 (Apr 18, 2014)

When someone has enough experience with different pistols, I suspect they'll find the Glock to be one of the most dependable handguns Ever made.
I own 7 Glocks along with 5 1911 types, all in 45 auto except a 9mm.
I trust my 1911s, but I think Glocks will be shooting when the Sears in my 1911s fall (I trust my 1911s and properly maintain them, but Seems that Glocks require less attention.
Just my 2 cents worth...
DJ


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Greybeard said:


> The Glock is often the topic of conversation at my favorite gun shop. People either love them or hate them. To me they are designed for ultimate dependability (function) with no regard for looks (butt ugly) and that's OK, as long as you don't have to look at it. lol


I believe that a Glock viewed from the wrong end is an awful sight. When you are on the end with the handle, they're downright handsome!

GW


----------

